# "build.xml" findet  doe "jarsigner.exe nicht :-(



## vfl_freak (1. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe innerhalb der letzten  ca. 2 Wochen meine Anwendung auf Java6 umgestellt.

Heute morgen fängt plötzlich meine "build.xml"-Datei an zu spinnen mit der Meldung:

```
sign:
  [signjar] Signing JAR: C:\JBuilder2007\workspace\worker\dist\lib\eseca_nsl_worker.jar

BUILD FAILED
C:\JBuilder2007\workspace\worker\build.xml:84: Execute failed: java.io.IOException: Cannot run program "jarsigner.exe": CreateProcess error=2, Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden
```

Obwohl die genannte Datei eindeutig im bin-Verzeichnis des 6er JDK liegt, wird sie dort scheinbar nicht mehr kannt.
Ich habe jetzt das JDK/JRE6_18 mal komplett neu installiert und auch den PC neu gestartet.
Die mir bekannten Einstellungen (CLASSPATH-Umgebungsvariable, Erstellungspfad im JBuilder etc.) habe ich geprüft und sie weisen auf die richtigen LIBs und Pfade ...

Ich bekomme aber weiterhin die o. g. Meldung ....

Hat irgendwer eine Idee, wo der Hund begraben ist
Bin langsam am verzweifeln ...

Danke und Gruß
Klaus


----------



## ezrael (5. Juli 2010)

Bin gerade über den gleichen Fehler gestolpert. Ein Tip: ich denke der Keystore wird nicht gefunden und nicht die jarsigner.exe


----------



## ezrael (5. Juli 2010)

Sorry: Es wird tatsächlich der jarsigner nicht gefunden. Ursache ist also der Pfad in das JDK-Verzeichnis. Bei mir wurde ein Eclipse-Ant-Task mit dem Verzeichnis des JRE und nicht des JDKs gestartet. Das JRE enthält natürlich keinen jarsigner...


----------

